# Heavy fall then nose 'leaks' - any ideas?



## bryce (7 Oct 2008)

Hi - does anyone know if it's normal for greenish mucus-like liquid to drip out of your nose after a heavy fall? (I don't have a cold.)

I had a fall this morning and acquired a good amount of road rash (now treated) and also connected head-Tarmac (helmet on thankfully). When I got to work, the head-gunk started to flow out when I tipped my head down to pick something up. I assume it was because of the impact dislodging something.

Does anyone know the scientific term for this or if it's anything more sinister? I have also been feeling very dazed all day...

Thanks


----------



## John the Monkey (7 Oct 2008)

Go to the doctors/casualty.

Seriously.


----------



## jay clock (7 Oct 2008)

My ltd recollection of first aid includes "if there is straw coloured liquid from nose, hurry the f*ck up down to A&E". This could be brain fluid. Sorry to be dramatic but that is my recollection.

Keep us posted. If I am 100% wrong and it is bogeys, sorry....


----------



## jay clock (7 Oct 2008)

ok, i found this on Wikipedia


leaking cerebrospinal fluid (a clear fluid drainage from nose, mouth or ear) may be and is strongly indicative of basilar skull fracture and the tearing of sheaths surrounding the brain, which can lead to secondary brain infection.
It was on this page http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Head_injury

best of luck


----------



## bryce (7 Oct 2008)

Thanks John but I'm ok. I've had it before, which is why I'm not overly worried. It only lasted 30 seconds or so.

It must have a name - I would imagine it's sinus-related. Think the daze is really due to the thigh bleeding and losing a lot of skin..


----------



## bryce (7 Oct 2008)

thanks guys, i will go to a&e.


----------



## Dayvo (7 Oct 2008)

bryce! BRYCE!!

Are you OK?


----------



## Gerry Attrick (7 Oct 2008)

Hey my good fellow, please post back and report your investigations.


----------



## ComedyPilot (7 Oct 2008)

As everyone has said get to A&E NOW!!!!


----------



## bryce (7 Oct 2008)

Guys thanks for your concern. I went to a&e, had blood pressure, blood sugar readings, then a CT scan for possible fractured skull but all turned out to be fine thankfully!

I feel slightly groggy but just going to take it easy for a few days.

Thanks for all your advice,
B


----------



## Baggy (7 Oct 2008)

Phew! Glad you're ok.
But...what did A+E diagnose the fluid as? Your sinuses draining?


----------



## bryce (8 Oct 2008)

They weren't sure but thought it could be sinus-related. I didn't have any other clinical symptoms apart from being more dozy than normal so they weren't too worried but did the ct scan as a precaution. Definitely off the bike though for a few days though,  !


----------



## Jaded (8 Oct 2008)

Sounds like sinus gunk rather than brain gunk. If you'd damaged the bit of your skull between your nose and your brain you might also have no sense of smell.


----------



## Origamist (8 Oct 2008)

Glad to hear that you're OK. What happened?


----------



## bryce (8 Oct 2008)

I was cycling through Battersea Park on the way up to Chelsea Bridge. The road humps there are slightly shallower nearer the gutter so I edged closer to the gutter for each hump. This caused the tumble as there are white painted road markings next to the gutter, which are very slippery in the wet.

Cardinal rule No 1.a.(i). of wet-weather cycling on very slick tyres (conti gp 4000s) - don't change direction or brake sharply on newly-painted road markings (or manhole covers)!

Really stupid/ absent-minded of me but luckily no other traffic involved. Was well enough to cycle the remaining few miles into work.


----------



## Origamist (8 Oct 2008)

bryce said:


> I was cycling through Battersea Park on the way up to Chelsea Bridge. The road humps there are slightly shallower nearer the gutter so I edged closer to the gutter for each hump. This caused the tumble as there are white painted road markings next to the gutter, which are very slippery in the wet.
> 
> Cardinal rule No 1.a.(i). of wet-weather cycling on very slick tyres (conti gp 4000s) - don't change direction or brake sharply on newly-painted road markings (or manhole covers)!
> 
> Really stupid/ absent-minded of me but luckily no other traffic involved. Was well enough to cycle the remaining few miles into work.



Tell me about it:
http://www.cyclechat.co.uk/forums/showpost.php?p=373512&postcount=1


----------



## spandex (8 Oct 2008)

Do you smoke?


----------



## Alan Frame (8 Oct 2008)

I'd imagine this is sinus related. I recently had a wisdom tooth removed and this resulted in a sinus infection causing my nose to run like a tap !
Pretty foul-smelling too, but soon cleared up with antibiotics.


----------



## bryce (8 Oct 2008)

I'm a non smoker, relatively young and perfectly healthy. I can only imagine it dislodged some kind of sinus-gunk. Can't really argue with a negative CT scan and the excellent doctors and nurses at University College Hospital in Euston (who were all really cheery considering the mayhem they have to deal with daily).


----------



## snapper_37 (9 Oct 2008)

Glad you're ok Bryce!!! 

I'd still see your GP and make sure you're ok! It could be some underlying problem.

And your avatar still puts shivers up me


----------



## craigwend (14 Oct 2008)

bryce said:


> I was cycling through Battersea Park on the way up to Chelsea Bridge. The road humps there are slightly shallower nearer the gutter so I edged closer to the gutter for each hump. This caused the tumble as there are white painted road markings next to the gutter, which are very slippery in the wet.
> 
> Cardinal rule No 1.a.(i). of wet-weather cycling on very slick tyres (conti gp 4000s) - don't change direction or brake sharply on newly-painted road markings (or manhole covers)!
> 
> Really stupid/ absent-minded of me but luckily no other traffic involved. Was well enough to cycle the remaining few miles into work.



Yes, tell me about it as well (& Conti Gp 4000's) still having physio...

http://www.cyclechat.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=16001


----------



## Globalti (3 Nov 2008)

After swimming my Dad used to be able to empty his sinuses by pressing his face in a certain way. A dribble of clear water used to come out for a few seconds. On the other hand, I can't do this and consequently have suffered with sinus infections and blockages all my life. What you saw was certainly a sinus draining; be grateful!


----------



## jimboalee (4 Nov 2008)

Don't worry fella.

When I go snorkeling / freediving, my nose is open to the water. I don't use a nose pinch.
In my nasal cavity, there is a hollow that holds some water that gets up my snotbox when I'm diving.

Later in the evening I have a party trick where I take a sip of beer, and then bend down forward to get a gush of seawater flow from my nose.
It really makes my sons squirm.

You may have a similar cavity which was full of mucus and the impact dislodged it.

Go to A&E. Tell them you hit your head and they might Xray or even scan it.


----------

